# Ipad 2 carafé



## Carole_Anne (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

je suis désespérée : mon Ipad 2 ne démarre plus. Ou plutôt, démarre sans cesse, sans dépasser le logo, puis recommence encore et encore.
J'ai tenté le DFU, la restauration sur itunes, rien n'agit. Sur iTunes, au début, il me proposait de restaurer et mettre à jour, puis simplement de restaurer et, maintenant, il ne parvient plus à être reconnu : erreur 8000084. Mercredi il y a une semaine, j'ai lancé la maj de l'ios 7. A priori, ma petite dernière a récupéré le pad dans la matinée et commencé à jouer dessus, sous le regard bienveillant de sa grand-mère (oh, mais elle avait l'air tellement contente....). Je ne sais pas si la maj était ou non terminée. Et, depuis, ça boote.
Avant-hier, mon mari l'a déposé chez un apple seller, mais il propose seulement un échange standard pour 269. Bof, j'aimerais vraiment tout tenter avant de m'y résoudre.
Pour info, il n'est pas jailbreaké, il est tout propre, comme à ses débuts il y a deux ans....

Merci de vos réponses 

Carole


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2014)

Bonjour 
Oui 249  ça fait mal 2ans c'est pas vieux tu n'avais pas pris un Apple care
Essais de voir par ailleurs il y a des réparateurs comme pour les smart phones car eux ils vont
Le réparer et le revendre


----------



## Carole_Anne (20 Mars 2014)

Non, mon compagnon me l'avait offert, pas d'apple care...


----------



## cillab (20 Mars 2014)

re tu va sur ton amis google tu a des cites qui réparent les ipads
j'en ais trouver pres de chez moi  tu mets tes coordonnées ,et tu a les adresses
ex la vitre n'est pas cassée mais il ne marche plus 179


----------



## Carole_Anne (21 Mars 2014)

Merci cillab, j'aurais surtout voulu tester encore quelque chose. Parce que la boutique où l'on a déposé le pad mardi est sur la liste et propose une réparation à 189 euros. Sauf qu'en réalité, ils m'ont finalement proposé seulement un échange à 269 ...
Et pis j'ai pas le budget


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2014)

Tu n'as pas la possibilité d'avoir un RDV avec un Genius dans un vrai Apple Store ?

Franchement, en DFU, ça devrait marcher. Je pense que le souci n'est pas si grave que ça.

Tu es sous Mac ou Windows ?

As-tu accès à un autre ordinateur avec iTunes ? Si oui, teste la restauration dessus.


----------



## Carole_Anne (21 Mars 2014)

Bonjour gwen,

Pff, l'apple store le plus proche est à 150km..... Le DFU ne fonctionne pas : il continue de booter. Je suis sûre que ce n'est pas hyper grave, c'est ça qui est frustrant!!!
QUand je ne suis (enfin, n'y suis plus...) sur le pad, je bosse sur PC. Et j'ai testé la restau sur PC ici (chez moi), à mon boulot et à mon taf aussi sur Mac. Et toujours rien.....
Je vais essayer de prendre rdv avec un Genius, quitte à partir à Bordeaux.....

Merci


----------



## cillab (21 Mars 2014)

Carole_Anne a dit:


> Bonjour gwen,
> 
> Pff, l'apple store le plus proche est à 150km..... Le DFU ne fonctionne pas : il continue de booter. Je suis sûre que ce n'est pas hyper grave, c'est ça qui est frustrant!!!
> QUand je ne suis (enfin, n'y suis plus...) sur le pad, je bosse sur PC. Et j'ai testé la restau sur PC ici (chez moi), à mon boulot et à mon taf aussi sur Mac. Et toujours rien.....
> ...


  bonjour sur BORDEAUX tu a I CONCEPT   a toulouse  pau et bayonne  ils sont rosellers APPLE  ils te ferons un diagnostic a mon avis ,ton premier est un charlot


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2014)

Le DFU ne fonctionne pas, c'est a dire qu'il ne se met pas en mode DFU ou que la restauration plante ?


----------



## Carole_Anne (22 Mars 2014)

gwen, il y a eu plusieurs cas de figure :

- la restauration se fait, puis lors du redémarrage, de nouveau plantage : reste bloqué un long moment sur la omme puis reboote

- itunes ne parvient pas à accéder au pad erreur inconnue 0x8000084


----------



## Gwen (22 Mars 2014)

Ah oui, donc le DFU plante 

La, c'est pas gagné car si après avoir complètement effacé le iPad puis restauré grâce au DFU ça ne marche toujours pas, je ne vois pas quoi faire.


----------

